
Show HN: Studiokit-Net-JS – Declarative, Configurable API Access for Redux - jkdufair
https://github.com/purdue-tlt/studiokit-net-js
======
jkdufair
This is a library we built to simplify access to RESTful APIs in applications
using Redux. After a few apps built using thunks for RESTful access, we wanted
something that was a bit more opinionated and required less ceremony. There is
also an accompanying library, (studiokit-auth-js) [[https://github.com/purdue-
tlt/studiokit-auth-js](https://github.com/purdue-tlt/studiokit-auth-js)], that
sits on top of this library and handles authentication and bearer token
management. We've used it in production at Purdue for about 18 months now. As
the original architect of this library, I thought I'd post it in the event
it's useful to others.

